

Google partners with Startup Weekend to support entrepreneurs around the world - zacharycohn
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2011/11/supporting-entrepreneurs-around-world.html

======
zacharycohn
I work with Startup Weekend managing this program, and it should be great! If
anyone is involved with GTUGs or local Startup Weekend events (or wants to
be), either comment here or email me (zachary@startupweekend.org).

Let me know if you have any questions!

~~~
leongouletsas
hey zach! as a local GTUG organizer, I'm really excited by the idea of running
'Google Bootcamps' to give developers (and entrepreneurs, designers, marketers
for that matter!) insight and education into Google's vast platforms and
tools.. tied into this wonderful development to inspire and build amazing
ideas into startups that change the world. can't wait to start! ;)

------
sanderson1
This is interesting, especially when read in parallel to the NYT's article,
Google’s Chief Works to Trim a Bloated Ship. That article claims Google is
shutting down many small projects to focus on more, this is me talking.
"marketable" projects. Maybe partnering with startup weekend is a way to stay
connected to new innovations and innovators with out having them on the Google
payroll. Really interesting. And exciting.

